# If the Noldor hadn’t returned to Middle-Earth...



## Cloudhauler (Jun 19, 2018)

Specifically, I’m concerned with the fate of Men had the Noldor never returned. The Valar seemed content to live in the bliss of Valinor with the Eldar with little concern for the happenings outside of Aman.

So, had the Noldor never returned to contest Melkor and Sauron and eventually spawn Eärendil, the Sindar and Men surely would have been easily defeated. Melkor would have ruled the entire world outside of Aman. And what bothers me is the Valar seemed content to let that happen had the Noldor just stayed in Valinor.

Now I understand abandoning the Sindar and other dark elves to their fate because they refused the summons, but Men were never summoned anywhere or offered protection from the Valar. I just think it’s kind of disloyal to Eru to care so much about his first-born, but not his second-born. As long as their favorites were safe in Valinor, who cares about Men, right?

I guess I would have been a Kingsman. Haha.


----------



## Elthir (Jun 19, 2018)

Tolkien addresses this (in some measure at least) in _Morgoth's Ring_, Myths Transformed, Text VII. It's kind of a long quote though, and moreover, I think it's best in its full context with respect to the Valar, the Music, Manwe, and so on. The relevant section of Text VII is marked (iii).

That's if you want Tolkien's thoughts here, but I'm going to avoid even an arguably "opinion-free" (if possible) summation too.

I hope you don't think I'm _just_ lazy... because I'm annoying too.


----------



## Kinofnerdanel (Jul 8, 2018)

Could anyone nonetheless summarize it? I couldn't find it on the internet and only a few works of The Master have been translated to my mother tongue.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jul 12, 2018)

As I too do not own, _Morgorth's Ring _like Kinofnerdanel I as well am interested in JRRT's explanation. 

Not having read that book I always assumed (I know, not a great idea) but I imagined that their non-involvement had less to do with vindictive or uncaring motivations and more to do with a sense of _laissez faire_.

Could someone please shed some light on the tease Galin offered?


----------

